# Irish Moving to Dubai



## marcez (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Im 27 yr old Irish guy and Ive just accepted a job offer to move to Dubai. My company is putting me up in temporary accomodation for the 1st few weeks which is handy in order to get myself sorted. 

I was actually looking to rent with other expats. Can anybody recommend a good way to do this? Websites or through a letting agent?

Also I was going to joing the local rugby team "the irish celts" as a good way to get to know some people. Can anybody recommend any other groups to join or good ways for a newbie expat to get to know people / nights out etc? 

cheers

Mark


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

marcez said:


> I was actually looking to rent with other expats. Can anybody recommend a good way to do this? Websites or through a letting agent?


Dubizzle.com


----------



## marcez (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheers I'll check it out !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I had to look up and see if I was in the Egypt forum, except that doesnt appear to target the woman variety of members.


----------



## ibby (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Mark! Congrats on the offer and on the new adventure.
There's a couple of expat groups you can find on meetup.com, just do a search for Dubai. Just got here over a month ago myself, so also still slowly starting to have a social life 
For house share, someone already mentioned dubizzle, and if you're on asmallworld.net, there's always a few offers on there too.
Feel free to drop me a message if you need more info.

cheers,
i


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

marcez said:


> Cheers I'll check it out !


Hope the move went well for you. Just considering for myself civil engineering/project management. What are work opportunities like?


----------

